# Massey Ferguson 235 lift problem



## NCrookie (May 19, 2018)

I am new to this board so pardon me if I ask something already asked. I have a 235 MF that is a good running tractor. I recently broke the drive coupling so I had to replace it. While doing this I cleaned filter screen and changed Hydraulic fluid (used MF required specified Hyd oil). Everything good except the lift goes down very slow. I have checked everything I did and cannot find why this suddenly happened. The lift goes up good. It holds a load and doesn't leak down. It is just slow going down. The only thing I could think of is I may have knocked loose or stirred some loose debris in the fluid change that may have caused a restriction somewhere?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy NCrookie, welcome to the tractor forum.

My Ford tractor has a hydraulic "flow control valve" that I can set on "fast" or "slow" to control the lowering speed of my lift. This is useful for heavy implements (they go down very quickly without the flow control valve). I'm sure your tractor has this feature. 

Your valve may be set on "slow" or you may have a plugged orifice inside the valve which limits you lift lowering speed.


----------



## NCrookie (May 19, 2018)

I have a "Draft Effort" (top is Up and bottom is Down)
Next to it is a "Position" (this goes from constant pump at top, transport, then down)
Have put both levers in all positions with no help.
I agree with you that I probably have a plugged valve that releases fluid.
Looking for easy out rather than taking top off.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You will need a shop/service manual to learn about your flow control valve, and how to service it. In my Ford tractor shop manual I see that I have to pull the lift cover to service it.

An operators manual should address how to use the flow control valve.


----------

